# In serious need of a tabaco\menthol recipe



## heino (17/8/16)

Good day Everyone. My apologies if this thread is created in the wrong place. I have been scouring the interweb for a nice Tabaco menthol diy mix but I haven't found anything that I like. First question can it be done? I am no chemist so bear with me but can you get a mix that will give you both tastes? I want the roasted taste of the Tabaco but with the cool Koolada and menthol taste combined. I tried to make a batch. Here is what I used.


Brown sugar ( very small amount, cant remember the percentage will have to look at my notes)
menthol (only a drop per 10ml) The menthol is very strong so I tried to use as least as possible (less is more when it comes to vaping 
Tabaco mix that I bought from Skyblue 5%
spearmint , one drop per 10 ml
used a 50 50 pg vg ratio 12 mg nic
its hard to describe how this tasted like but good isn't the description I would to use. The spearmint gave it a dirty taste and I did steep it for a week. so I am starting to think that I'm chasing wind here

Has anybody here made an attempt to make a good Tabaco/menthol juice? may hate the stinky but I love the taste and would love to replicate my Winston menthol sig.

Any input would be valued


----------



## boxerulez (17/8/16)

I hate mint. Mint does not give you a menthol cigarette taste. Twisp got it wrong with Polar from the beginning.


----------



## heino (17/8/16)

boxerulez said:


> I hate mint. Mint does not give you a menthol cigarette taste. Twisp got it wrong with Polar from the beginning.


I chose the spearmint hoping that I would get that mint after taste. I never tried the twisp menthol flavor. I went into diy straight of the bat so I have not tasted a lot of eliquids and from what I hear most out there doesn't taste as you would think


----------



## kimbo (17/8/16)

I think if you take something like this and just add 1 drop of menthol per 10ml it can work

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/110767/RocketPuppy%27s+RY4+

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## heino (17/8/16)

kimbo said:


> I think if you take something like this and just add 1 drop of menthol per 10ml it can work
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/110767/RocketPuppy%27s+RY4+


Hello Kimbo. The problem is that I am not to fond of the ry4 taste. Its a bit sweet for me.


----------



## Lukeness (17/8/16)

heino said:


> Good day Everyone. My apologies if this thread is created in the wrong place. I have been scouring the interweb for a nice Tabaco menthol diy mix but I haven't found anything that I like. First question can it be done? I am no chemist so bear with me but can you get a mix that will give you both tastes? I want the roasted taste of the Tabaco but with the cool Koolada and menthol taste combined. I tried to make a batch. Here is what I used.
> 
> 
> Brown sugar ( very small amount, cant remember the percentage will have to look at my notes)
> ...



My quick and dirty is to use a squirt of e-sense ice mint with anything I want to turn menthol (It reminds me of the pop-type menthol cigarettes like Pall Mall Click On and Dunhill Switch etc).
I also have a bottle with it mixed at about 25% to 75% Dolly Vardin that I can use as a straight mix with whatever else.


----------



## kimbo (17/8/16)

for my taste the Acetyl Pyrazine pulls the sweetness down


----------



## heino (17/8/16)

kimbo said:


> for my taste the Acetyl Pyrazine pulls the sweetness down


 I don't have that ingredient maybe its worth the buy if it can break the sweetness. I love my sweet flavs but in my Tabaco clone it must be as far from sweet as possible .


----------



## heino (17/8/16)

Lukeness said:


> My quick and dirty is to use a squirt of e-sense ice mint with anything I want to turn menthol (It reminds me of the pop-type menthol cigarettes like Pall Mall Click On and Dunhill Switch etc).
> I also have a bottle with it mixed at about 25% to 75% Dolly Vardin that I can use as a straight mix with whatever else.



I have tried using the Hansen pre mix and added menthol but it didn't turn out so good


----------



## SAVaper (17/8/16)

Personally I find spearmint distasteful in all juices. I have tried several recipes because I like spearmint in general, but in ejuice.... nah.


----------



## Andre (17/8/16)

Try this recipe. Just add some Menthol - suggest you start at 0.25 % Menthol.


----------



## heino (18/8/16)

Andre said:


> Try this recipe. Just add some Menthol - suggest you start at 0.25 % Menthol.


Thank you Andre. will have a look at it. I love me some "Authentic" Tabaco flavor


----------

